# Was this surface pattern / finish made by a gouge chisel?



## alexanderwallman (May 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

My Wife's Uncle used to make some incredible wood sculptures, he did a similar surface, all with a rotary hand tool and different burrs.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

It could be made with a adz.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Most likel a hand held rotary grinder with a chipper blade.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes it was done with a gouge. It was at least a #6 sweeps. I can tell you it wasn't a ten minute project, someone pounded on it for quite a while.


----------



## alexanderwallman (May 22, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. A few differing opinions here. Guess I'll experiment with a couple of different tools until I get a result I like. Again, thank you for your advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, differing opinions. Probably because insufficient information provided in the question.

What is the scale of the object in the picture?

George


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Yes, differing opinions. Probably because insufficient information provided in the question.
> 
> What is the scale of the object in the picture?
> 
> George


Unless it is in a doll house I would imagine someone of your education and experience could make a good guess based off of the floor boards:thumbsup:

Looks like a gouge. I worked with a carver last month that showed me how to use one. It was a ton of fun and not so hard to do once you waste a few hunks of wood.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

*tool marks*

I still vote for adz or a corp I think they spell it that way. A tool they use to shape Windsor chair bottoms. Others have posted likely tools as I have We will never know for sure unless we talk to maker.:blink::huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agree*



Steve Neul said:


> Yes it was done with a gouge. It was at least a #6 sweeps. I can tell you it wasn't a ten minute project, someone pounded on it for quite a while.


I made a sculpture from a Cherry crotch years ago and it has rthe same pattern. I used a gouge with a fairly tight radius, but don't know what number it was. But I found it and it was made by E,A. Berg from Sweden. It's about 3/4" wide with about a .05 cent radius. The tree had done most of the work so I just turned it into a torso.

The piece you showed was probably roughed out using a chain saw, then fine turned using the gouge. It was still a whole lot of work. :yes: It turned out very well.


----------



## alexanderwallman (May 22, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Yes, differing opinions. Probably because insufficient information provided in the question.
> 
> What is the scale of the object in the picture?
> 
> George


It looks like a regular-sized stool to me, but it's just a photo that I liked and found on the net, so I can't be sure about the size, unfortunately...


----------



## alexanderwallman (May 22, 2014)

punkin611 said:


> I still vote for adz or a corp I think they spell it that way. A tool they use to shape Windsor chair bottoms. Others have posted likely tools as I have We will never know for sure unless we talk to maker.:blink::huh:


What is a 'corp'? I can't find any reference to one anywhere on the net. Thank you!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the word is scorp*

a scorp being used:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The tool marks follow the grain around the knot. That plus the patterning is nearly impossible to do with any size of scorp. The scorp work in post #13 leaves a wonderful surface of elongate channels.

Having textured surfaces with adze, gouge and crooked knives, I'll suggest a #5 sweep, like a 5/12 or a 5/18. Guessing hardwood, Steve Neul (post#5) got it right = somebody beat on it for quite a while. Since the texturing isn't deep, a 12-15oz mallet would be OK (no need for a 30oz for example.)
Likely not an adze as the precision of the pattern suggests a lifetime of striking accuracy, angle and pressure.


----------



## alexanderwallman (May 22, 2014)

Thanks. Great eye for detail there @Robson Valley. Really appreciated.


----------

